
Ask HN: What paid email provider service - tigroferoce
I want to move away from gmail to a paid email service. I want to use my custom domain and I am ready to pay around 50$&#x2F;year for this service.<p>So far I have considered fastmail and proton mail. Any suggestion or consideration?
======
gstour
I use Office365 Business (Premium). I love having ActiveSync push emails to my
phone (vs. Poll), and if I grow my family I can manage contacts and services.

Also gives me Word, Excel, PPT, OneNote,

~~~
cucho
There is a less expensive ($5/mo) option without the desktop apps.

------
codegeek
You can also use google's paid email through google apps. $5/Month for one
email (some limits on storage).

------
itamarst
Fastmail is very nice.

------
sabarasaba
Protonmail if you care about your privacy.

